# Cam Shaft



## dianc1979 (Jun 25, 2015)

I went to the store and came out and started my car. I went to accelerate and it was sluggish but did eventually pick up. I went home and let it sit. I checked all fluids and they were fine. I went to restart it and my SES light came in. I drove it to Autozone, which on the way it stalled out. They scanned it and said it was my Cam Shaft. I replaced it and it ran fine. Now its 4 days and it started again. Any ideas?


----------

